

Show HN: Verelo.com - captaincrunch

We were going to launch our new product into beta tomorrow (http://www.verelo.com - web monitoring) however, it just so happens to be the same day of the SOPA protests.  We're going to black out in support.  Feel free to take a peek before we do black out, we'd love feedback on our web design.<p>http://verelo.com
======
SMrF
The landing page is nice. Nice enough for me to click on the button to try it
and then find out it's invite only. If you were going to launch tomorrow, why
not let us try it today?

And of course I'm going to want to know how this is better/different than
pingdom?

------
tstegart
The "our customers" quote is overlapping the text above it at the bottom of
the page for me. Firefox 9.01 on Vista. Its fine on Chrome though.

Great design by the way. I would play up the alerts a bit more in your
marketing copy. Companies would pay to immediately know their site has been
defaced/hacked/down instead of waking up in the morning to a barrage of angry
emails. Especially people with online stores. That's money in the bank right
there.

~~~
verelo
Thanks for the feedback. We'll checkout that browser issue!

I think you're right about the notifications. One of the key features we're
pushing for in the next month or two will be workflow associated with
notifications. Right now we just notify the contact list on failure, but we
know that a more practice solution is to notify a series of people up the
chain of command based on a per-defined order. For us notifications are key,
and we'll be spending a lot of time on making them perfect.

------
tstegart
Clickable link: <http://www.verelo.com/>

Good luck guys.

------
bjplink
If I had one tiny criticism about the site it's that the menu bar, once it
detaches and scrolls with the user, is a bit hard to make out because of its
transparent background.

~~~
verelo
Thanks for the feedback, i think this may be a browser issue as its intended
to not have a transparent background. Would you mind sharing what browser you
were viewing the site in?

~~~
bjplink
You're right. At first glance it just seemed transparent to me because it has
that gradient at the bottom. A better complaint would be that since the
background color of the menu matches the background of the page it's hard to
make out the options.

~~~
verelo
Cool, appreciate the follow up. We'll take that back to the designers and see
what they can conjure up.

------
kkt262
Very nice looking site. I use siteuptime right now though, how would you
convince me to switch over?

~~~
verelo
Thanks for the feedback on the site.

Siteuptime is someone i personally used in another life. A few of the big
reasons i'd encourage you to change are: \- Time between checks (we go as low
as 5 seconds, but default for demo accounts is 60 seconds). If i'm correct
siteuptime do 2 minutes for a fee, but default to 5 minutes. \- We'll give you
phone, sms and email notifications \- Our reporting for response time related
data is very detailed, summarized to the hour and available per location we
hit your site from (So you can easily tell what things look like from Brazil
and Virginia by plotting them both) \- We also do uptime reports, although our
graphing is prettier (Soon to have screenshots on the new website) \- You can
have multiple users on one account, so you're not sharing passwords etc

There are a bunch of things we are not releasing right away, but will have
very shortly which might also help out. \- Public status page \- Public API \-
DNS monitoring \- Service specific monitors (We're going to add some monitors
specifically for services like hadoop, mysql, mail, etc)

------
captaincrunch
You can see some of Verelo's updates here:
<https://www.facebook.com/pages/Verelo/217341405001113>

------
bkyan
I didn't see any pricing info on your site, although I do see a "Try it now
for free" button. Does this mean it's free for the duration of the beta
period?

~~~
verelo
Our pricing page is yet to come, but to answer the question:

1\. Beta customers are free, and at the end of our beta will get a special
deal for helping us out 2\. We will always have a free tier, and these
accounts will be free forever (but limited to two probes)

------
AznHisoka
How is this any better than other website monitors? Others have alerts, and
regular checks too

~~~
verelo
To expand on this (now we have our own account - yay!) Verelo is entering the
market with a basic set of features. Our one big advantage today is our
ability to monitor your website at intervals as low as every 5 seconds.

We're going to bring out a series of other features in the next few months,
however our beta launch was aimed at matching the major players and jumping
ahead slightly by providing a more regular monitoring interval and the option
for voice/phone based notifications.

We appreciate everyone's feedback!

------
rabidonrails
It looks like dramatically is missing an a on the blackout page.

~~~
verelo
Yeah we noticed that too :-( we actually have to push a fixed up...its fix on
our qa site. Dang...

~~~
verelo
Fixed now :)

